# Mail : transférer les comptes sur un autre Mac



## Vladimok (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment transferer tous les comptes, reglages, régles de mail d'un imac vers un autres ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (17 Juin 2011)

Ca se passe dans <ta maison>/Bibliothèque/Mail


----------



## Vladimok (17 Juin 2011)

Et comment je fais ?


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Mail est de ses paramétrages. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!


----------



## Fmparis (17 Juin 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> Et comment je fais ?
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> ...



Je crois qu'il te faut juste copier le contenu et le coller dans le même endroit (dans l'autre ordi) et après tu lances mail si rien n'apparaît tu cliques sur Reconstruire dans le menu BAL et ça doit ajouter tous tes comptes et tous tes mails comme dans l'autre ordi.

Bonne nuit


----------



## Vladimok (17 Juin 2011)

Ah bon, pour moi Mail devait être traité comme une application et non dans la rubrique Internet. Désolé

Et merci aux autres personnes pour m'avoir répondu. Je vais essayé


----------

